# Cálculo de tamaño de pista en plaqueta



## JADC (Jun 17, 2007)

Mi duda es la siguiente:
Supongamos que yo quiero hacer una plaqueta donde va incluido un relé que conduce 220V a 7A; ¿que tamaño de pista debería darle a las  que conectan los cables de 220V y las patitas del relé?

Me imagino que debe haber una respuesta conocida en la práctica.

Muchas gracias
Johan


----------



## Manonline (Jun 17, 2007)

Segun tengo entendido es 1mm por amper... Pero me lo enseñaron en el colegio el año pasado y no confio en ese profesor... Pero eso decia jajaja

Mano.


----------



## JV (Jun 17, 2007)

Efectivamente es 1A por mm de pista, pero cuidado que ese valor es para el espesor estandar de 35um y a 25ºC!!


Saludos..


----------



## JADC (Jun 18, 2007)

Perdón, pero se refieren a 1A por mm2, o 1 A por mm de largo de pista. ¿De ser este el último, de que ancho de pista estamos hablando?. Muchas gracias.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 18, 2007)

JADC, los muchachos se refieren al ancho de la pista = 1 mm/A en calibre de cobre estándar de 35 µm @ 20ºC de temperaturas ambiente. Si fuese la longitud, estaría en relación inversa pués, aumenta la R de la pista y decrece la conductancia.

Es sólo una referencia. Te sugiero que, para esas corrientes elevadas, soldes diréctamente unos cables calibre #16, a la dona del pin del relay. También puedes cubrir con un alhambre la extensión de la pista correspondiente al paso de esa corriente.

En todo caso, para saber la corriente que puede recorrer un conductor, se debe conocer su conductancia y ello implica: sección X longitud X R específica del material, en este caso cobre. Como bién dices, la longitud es importante.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## El nombre (Jun 18, 2007)

También, como chapucilla, te sirve restañar la pista.

amásver


----------



## JV (Jun 19, 2007)

Dejo un link con información sobre FR-4, el material para hacer placas mas comun despues del pertinax:

http://www.hardwarebook.información/PCB_trace

Tiene graficas muy interesantes.


Lo de estañar la pista para alcanzar mayor corriente es muy usado en las fuentes conmutadas de PC.

Saludos..


----------



## El nombre (Jun 19, 2007)

Y en muchas más ocasiones. No deja de ser lo que es. Hay mejores formas de conseguirlo. Ahora bien encarece considerablemente el circuito y claro... en fuentes conmutadas premia el precio, al igual que en otras más utilidades.

amasver


----------



## hades_21 (Jun 27, 2007)

hola te recomiendo que uses el simulador proteus ya que este trabaja con los pbc y puedes elejir el componente en su base de datos con los valores que requieres y lo puedes ajustar al tamaño real. este simulador de circuitos es una herramienta muy importante gran aliado en la construccion de baquelitas


----------



## elloco13 (Jun 29, 2007)

Yo te recomendaria que no tengas 7 A en la plaqueta ya que una corriente importante y puede calentar la plaqueta. De todas maneras lo de estañar las pistaz es eficaz ya que le das volumen. Tene cuidado al calentar la pista de cobre con el soldador que se puede saltar la pista


----------



## ciri (Dic 20, 2007)

Este tema lo hemos tratado, es más, creo que yo lo pregunté.

lo voy a buscar,. pero en el buscador debe haber seguro algo..

Muy bueno el link..


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 20, 2007)

Aprovecho para preguntar algo que hasta ahora es un misterio para mi.

Alguien sabe cual es el espesor de las placas de cobre que se consiguen normalmente, al menos aqui en Argentina? Los calculos se basan principalmente en eso pero la verdad nadie me supo decir.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 21, 2007)

El espesor del cobre de las placas para PCBs es de 35 µm, estándar.

Algunas placas de circuitos de electrónica de consumo de bajo costo vienen con 17,5 µm.

En fuentes de poder de ciertos calibres se utilizan las de 70 µm.

Sé que ofrecieron calibres mayores, según pedido.

mcrven


----------



## ciri (Dic 21, 2007)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> El espesor del cobre de las placas para PCBs es de 35 µm, estándar.
> 
> Algunas placas de circuitos de electrónica de consumo de bajo costo vienen con 17,5 µm.
> 
> ...



Buen dato!.. hace un tiempo pregunte y nadie supo decirme!.. gracias..


----------



## JV (Dic 21, 2007)

ciri y electroaficionado, en el link que postee anteriormente estan los valores para el FR-4 que es uno de los 2 materiales mas usados, el otro es el pertinax, que utiliza normalmente los mismos valores.

Saludos..


----------



## mcrven (Dic 21, 2007)

JV, los calibres que he indicado, sólo tienen que ver con el espesor de la película de COBRE depositada encima del Pertinax, FR4 o Fenólico. El material base no está relacionado en absoluto con el espesor del cobre y, cualquier espesor puede estar sobre cualquiera de las bases.

A nivel de aficionados o experimentales, ninguno de nosotros se ocupa de esos detalles "INSIGNIFICANTES". Las tiendas, ya sabemos cómo son: "Eso es lo que hay. Uno cuesta más el otro menos, si te sirve te lo llevas, si no, lo dejas".

Sólo cuando se hace un pedido importante de placas a un productor de PCBs, es que te enteras que existen diferentes calibres de base y de cobre, que también hay diferentes aleaciones de conductor, bases de material y características diferentes de aislamiento, etc.

Ah, se me olvidaba, también tienen precios muy distintos entre uno y otro tipo.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## ciri (Dic 21, 2007)

JV, sisi muchas gracias, los estuve viendo, igual voy a ver si puedo hacer los gráficos en medidas métricas, para verlo un poco más fácil..

Una pregunta, ya que estamos.. a que se refiere con inner y outer, el ancho de la pista y la separación entre pistas? puede ser..

mcrven, es verdad lo que dices, pero por lo menos en algunos casos no viene mal considerar el ancho de la pista.. por lo menos cuando se puede trabajar con determinados motores que suelen consumir más de 5A...


----------



## JV (Dic 21, 2007)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> JV, los calibres que he indicado, sólo tienen que ver con el espesor de la película de COBRE depositada encima del Pertinax, FR4 o Fenólico. El material base no está relacionado en absoluto con el espesor del cobre y, cualquier espesor puede estar sobre cualquiera de las bases.



Estamos de acuerdo. Tal vez no me exprese bien, quise indicar que los valores de 1,6mm para la placa y de 35um para el cobre, son los valores usales, al menos en Argentina.




			
				mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Sólo cuando se hace un pedido importante de placas a un productor de PCBs, es que te enteras que existen diferentes calibres de base y de cobre, que también hay diferentes aleaciones de conductor, bases de material y características diferentes de aislamiento, etc.



Depende un poco del fabricante, uno con el que tengo contacto por mi trabajo te dice que por defecto usa FR-4, pero que te lo hace en el espesor y material que quieras,siempre y cuando uses una cantidad minima, pero no es tan grande esa cantidad debido a que usan planchas de tamaño pequeño si se quiere.



			
				ciri dijo:
			
		

> Una pregunta, ya que estamos.. a que se refiere con inner y outer, el ancho de la pista y la separación entre pistas? puede ser..



Se refiere a si la pista es interior(inner) o exterior(outer). Si la placa es simple o doble faz, son pistas exteriores, pero si es multilayer(3 o más) tienes 2 exteriores y el resto interiores.

Saludos..


----------



## ciri (Dic 28, 2007)

aa. no sabía eso de las multilayer(3 o más), que loco.. voy a tener que buscar un poco..


----------



## JV (Dic 28, 2007)

Te dejo un ejemplo ciri:

http://www.clarydon.com/services/multilayer.html

Donde dice:

_Board types	Multilayer up to 24 Layers_

Hasta 24 capas!

Las motherboard son multicapa, conosco hasta de 8 capas.

Saludos..


----------



## ciri (Dic 29, 2007)

Noo. que locura...

Ahora entiendo como algunas placas hacen para no tener cables!.. así cualquiera.. eso es trampa..

Y bue.. voy a tener que empezar a probar si puedo hacer alguna multi capa..


----------



## allado (Ene 1, 2008)

Siempre tratar de usar el menor numero de capas posibles por un tema de costos, lo mismo que al diseñar un circuito de potencia, evitar el uso de placas de 70 micras ya que el costo de realización de las mismas es casis eguro un 50% mas. Como alternativa hace la pista mas anchas ( si hay lugar) o hacerle una capa de estaño sobre la misma al momento de soldar. Otra variante pero habra que comparar costos es el reenforsamiento del cobre por baño electroless.
Ademá de fr4 hay muchas otras variantes y sub variantes.. el espectro es amplio... FR1... CEM-1 y cem-3 y el novisimo FR5. El temas es super interesante.


----------



## ciri (Ene 20, 2008)

allado dijo:
			
		

> Siempre tratar de usar el menor numero de capas posibles por un tema de costos, lo mismo que al diseñar un circuito de potencia, evitar el uso de placas de 70 micras ya que el costo de realización de las mismas es casis eguro un 50% mas. Como alternativa hace la pista mas anchas ( si hay lugar) o hacerle una capa de estaño sobre la misma al momento de soldar. Otra variante pero habra que comparar costos es el reenforsamiento del cobre por baño electroless.
> Ademá de fr4 hay muchas otras variantes y sub variantes.. el espectro es amplio... FR1... CEM-1 y cem-3 y el novisimo FR5. El temas es super interesante.



Si si seguro..


----------

